# Violacion de segmento en vi

## minskog

a alguien se le ocurre por que al entrar por ssh el vi funciona perfectamente pero en local da violacion de segmento?

gracias anticipadas

----------

## TcB

Pos si, es curioso, desde la consola de kde funciona bien, pero si tengo el ordenador trabajando sin X ni KDE falla.

----------

## Guest

 *minskog wrote:*   

> a alguien se le ocurre por que al entrar por ssh el vi funciona perfectamente pero en local da violacion de segmento?
> 
> gracias anticipadas

 

pues a mi me funciona... que hay que hacer para que pete?

----------

## minskog

no hay que hacer nada al ejecutarlo rompe, en cambio ahora mismo estoy creando un virtualhost en apache por ssh con el y funciona ....   :Question: 

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

>  *minskog wrote:*   a alguien se le ocurre por que al entrar por ssh el vi funciona perfectamente pero en local da violacion de segmento?
> 
> gracias anticipadas 
> 
> pues a mi me funciona... que hay que hacer para que pete?

 

----------

